# London Broils



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 1, 2005)

Picked up 3 CAB London Broils tonight for dinner tomorrow. Little dose of whos. sauce. Then I rubbed 1 with Wolfe rub, 1 with Mrs. Dash and 1 with KC Masterpiece BBQ seasoning. Gonna grill then up tomorrow and have a taste test with my wife and kids. I will let ya all know who the winner is!


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

Nick, does the package say what the actual cut of meat is?
Until recently, London Broil was the method of cooking the meat... not the meat.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah...CAB London Broil. Where I come from it's considered a cut of meat. Wanted to splurge and get CAB seeing as my son is home on leave. He brought along 2 MRE's from his station. All I can say is "Is this the best we can come up with for our troops?" This was the most foul tasting thing I every had! He says the pallet that they come on has a stamp on it that says "Not for human consumption". They weren't lying either!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Nick, does the package say what the actual cut of meat is?
> Until recently, London Broil was the method of cooking the meat... not the meat.



They are called London Broil here as well.  Flank steak was the original and now they use top round as the cut called LB.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 2, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yeah...CAB London Broil. Where I come from it's considered a cut of meat. Wanted to splurge and get CAB seeing as my son is home on leave. He brought along 2 MRE's from his station. All I can say is "Is this the best we can come up with for our troops?" This was the most foul tasting thing I every had! He says the pallet that they come on has a stamp on it that says "Not for human consumption". They weren't lying either!



Nick, back in my Army Days we referred to MRE's as Meals Rejected by Everyone.  Many of the MRE's back then were dehydrated.  Had to use what little water we had to eat them. Wasn't worth the effort.  Best things about them though was that we could trade them even up for a hot Weiner Schnitzel Dinner and a liter of Beer.  The Germans loved the stuff for camping.

I liked the "C" rations they replaced much better.


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":d6yy9tck]Nick, does the package say what the actual cut of meat is?
> Until recently, London Broil was the method of cooking the meat... not the meat.



They are called London Broil here as well.  Flank steak was the original and now they use top round as the cut called LB.[/quote:d6yy9tck]

I know, it's all a big marketing ploy just like Chilean Sea Bass.
But I could call you Fabio all day long, and at the end of the day you're still Larry. 8-[ 
Not that being Larry isn't the same thing as being Fabio.  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought they were one and both the same!


----------

